# Gonal F - shelf life



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

My clinic ordered my fertility drugs (which we paid for) - I never saw the prescription, and it wasn't until I stumbled across this site and was reading through the message boards that I was even aware that you could take the prescription and shop around yourself! Anyway, the drugs were ordered from Clinovia which I understand is one of the cheapest, so that was rather fortunate, and worked out well.

My question is - is there a sort of pharmacy "good code of practice" for the minimum shelf-life remaining on fertility drugs for sale? 

My fertility drugs arrived at the very end of July at which time the Gonal F had a shelf life of just 5 months remaining (they expire at the end of December). I have looked on the internet and found that Gonal F has a shelf life of 2 years, so 5 months seems quite short to me.

The Doxycycline they sent expired at the end of September before I even had chance to use it and so the clinic had to order some more which I paid for.

The clinic had prescribed and ordered 12 vials of Gonal F 450 IU, and then told me to administer 150 iu per day and so I only used 4 vials for the treatment. So, obviously, I now have the remaining 8 vials sitting in my fridge ... waiting to expire.

If this treatment is unsuccessful (I am on the 2ww) then I could have used the remaining Gonal F for a future treatment - which of course I wouldn't have a problem with -  instead it looks as if I will just have to write off all that money...of course, if it's successful, I'll be over the moon and too happy to care!!!

I don't know if you can help at all....

I have rung up Clinovia and explained the situation, they said they would get back to me, but so far I have heard nothing.

Thanks for reading
Kezz xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kezz,

There are codes of practice that regulate the dispensing of medicines. Basically you have to ensure that the medicines you give are fit for purpose and this includes being within their expiry date and not due to expire during the treatment course.

Gonal-F is given a 2 year shelf life from the time it is manufactured by the company but usually by the time it reaches the consumer it has used up a good few months of this at least (time spent sittig on shelf at wholesalers and clinics etc..) A supply with a 5 month shelf life is certainly within a reasonable time scale in terms of dispensing. I'm not sure why your clinic prescribed 12 vials though when you only needed to use 4 for this cycle 

I hope you get some positive response form Clinovia, but techinically they haven't done anyting wrong so are under no obligation to refund or accept returned products. Have you also spoken to your clinic about this to explain the situation, perhaps they could help out considering they over prescribed in the first place?

Sending masses of      for the remainder of your 2ww and hoping that you'll be too happy to care, as you say 

Maz x


----------



## Kezz (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for your quick reply - I really appreciate it. Thanks too for all the    !!

I will speak to the clinic and see if I have any joy there.

best wishes
Kezz xxx


----------

